# Which one to go by?



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm having a dilemma with lighting my 58g, I have two options...both have their pros and cons though. Any suggestions on which one to choose would really help?

Options-
#1. Coralife Aqualight 2x96w
Pros: Cooling fans/No need of glass between water(more light intensity)
Cons: Flimsy legs(might break=fall into water)/Noisy fans/Questionable reflectors and ballasts?

#2 AHSupply 2x96
Pros: Best reflectors and ballasts
Cons: Needs canopy($$)/Glass needed(decreases light intensity, needs cleaning often)

Any other pros or cons I missed, feel free to pitch-in...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

The coralife may not need EXTRA glass, but the light still has to pass through the glass shield on the unit itself. That intensity arguement IMO is thus mute.

IMO, the ONLY thing AH has against it is you have to build or buy a canopy and get the glass.


If you can build it, AH is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't think you need a cover glass if you lift the enclosure off the tank rim like Tom Barr does. See the details in this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=749

The AH Supply enclosures are really reasonable ($48 for the 48 inch one) and are vented well. You won't need fans if the enclosure is a couple of inches off of the tank rim. Its got two open slots in the top that run across the whole width of the enclosure.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Can I simply rest the enclosure ontop of a piece of glass?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

If you want the enclosure to rest on two pieces of glass at either end, I think the tubes would be too close to the water to not have protection. I would build the side supports to get the enclosure up a few inches, and make sure the enclosure can't slip sideways and fall into the water.

If you want to rest the enclosure on the cover-glass, I would still leave a 2 inch space beneath the enclosure (from the cover-glass). This creates a chimney effect and keeps the glass cooler. If the enclosure rests on the glass you just have the vents in the top of the enclosure, circulation is much worse, and I think the glass may get too hot.

People have had their cover glasses crack from the heat. Otherwise you would need fans, and I don't have any experience with them.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> #1. Coralife Aqualight 2x96w
> Pros: Cooling fans/No need of glass between water(more light intensity)
> Cons: Flimsy legs(might break=fall into water)/Noisy fans/Questionable reflectors and ballasts?
> 
> ...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't know, those legs seems like they can cave in just by a slight knock or like when my cat might be walking ontop of it?



Justin Fournier said:


> The only thing comparable is the JBJ, but they are not available in my area yet. Some areas the JBJ might be a good choice if the $$ is right.


JBJ?! I have heard tons of complaints from the people at plantedtank, all of them have trouble with their noisy fans, and others have been saying when they switched their JBJs for Aqualights, their Glosso finally began to grow horizontal. I even remember Tom Barr saying he had problems with them. One thing I know Aqualights are better than JBJs.

Is it possible to dismantle the unit and add parabolic reflectors?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't go on plantedtank, so I wouldn't know. I heard 3 good reviews on AB, that is the only reviews I have ever seen....

The Coralife have been great for me.... I don't have cats though....Not that there is anything wrong with cats...... :lol:


----------

